
Ask HN: Which IOS9 contentblocker should I use? - anonyfox
When IOS9 released I saw a few recommendations and finally settled for &quot;Peace&quot; as a first trial. Then, a few days later, the developer pulled it from the App Store (so no more block list updates) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.wsj.com&#x2F;digits&#x2F;2015&#x2F;09&#x2F;18&#x2F;developer-pulls-peace-ad-blocker-from-apples-app-store&#x2F; ... I just found the next one, &quot;Crystal&quot; is going the shady way of &quot;acceptable ads&quot;, which is just raw corruption and laughable. So... which options do I now have? Experiences? I want to block every single ad and tracker out there without exceptions.
======
0942v8653
pvg pointed[0] me to Safari Blocker[1] which had some issues at first (I got a
couple freezes when I installed it) but since then has worked well. It is free
and allows you to make your own filters as well.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10232639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10232639)

[1]: Safari Blocker by Luke Li
[https://appsto.re/us/Y5pt8.i](https://appsto.re/us/Y5pt8.i)

~~~
lukezli
creator here! Thanks for the shoutout. Happy to answer any questions about my
app

~~~
anonyfox
Seems that it uses a list from adblock plus - do you really block everything?

~~~
lukezli
yup! Easylist has pretty comprehensive coverage. The "whitelisted" ads that
have gotten press are not part of Easylist

